# Software Developer/Engineers Jobs? - Best Place to work



## MikeGore (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

I wanted to know how many of you actually like their jobs? What is the average time a sofware developer works... is it 9am to 5pm? Can software developers work flexitime? Do you know of any companies in London, UK that allow its employees to work flexible hours and also come to work with casual clothes? Also do you know any companies in london where software developers can work part-time and still earn a decent salary? Do you know companies where you can work from home as a software developer from here in the UK? Do software developers earn a lot. Is it possible to get rich working as a software developer? What is the best way to get a promotion quickly? How long does it take to become a senior software developer? Has anyone here become rich after becoming a software developer?

Sorry, I know a lot of question, but if you can answer any or all, it will greatly be appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------

